# Name that clip... Please!



## Potzi Hookman (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb328b_birdwar2_fun

Okay, here's the deal... The above link is a video from a cartoon. It's in a language I don't recognize, also I am not quite what to make of the scene. I've had the video forever, and the tune itself is quite catchy... I had downloaded it from another furry site years and years ago. Since I had downloaded the video the site had gone down and come back up while having lost it's records of everything on it. I have tried to research for the video again, but I'm not talented enough to figure out how to find it elsewhere on the web.

So if anyone can help me figure out where it came from, or what they're saying in the video. It would be great. 

Thanks
-Potzi


----------

